# sick



## winehomie (Oct 22, 2016)

I am sick, I made a bone head mistake last night, I was racking my Afelwen into my bottling bucket, got a nice slow siphon going and got distracted by my 6 yr old so went to run his bath, came back and the hose had jumped out of the bucket and all but about 2 bottles of my awesome apple wine went down the kitchen sink, I am so ticked off. I know better than to trust a siphon hose. All that wine gone because I didn't hook a stupid $.35 clip onto the bucket  I need a good smack in the head!!


----------



## AZMDTed (Oct 22, 2016)

That sucks. I'm sorry. I imagine most of us have stories of wayward siphon hoses but all mine are from the initial getting it started phase. Don't kick yourself too hard, no one got hurt.


----------



## Julie (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry for you loss! But you can think of the fact it went down the drain instead of all over your floor!


----------



## bkisel (Oct 22, 2016)

What Julie said.

Also, what helps me cope when something like that happens - and it has many times - is I find a way to blame my spouse or at least make her partly responsible.




[See, even at 72 years of age I've still got some room for maturing.]


----------



## jpftribe (Oct 22, 2016)

I join in your hatred of wayward siphon hoses.....


----------



## bkisel (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, blame it on the hose! We all know they've a mind of their own.


----------



## AkTom (Oct 23, 2016)

Consider yourself smacked in the head. ;-). Actually as a newbie wine maker, I'm loaning that smack to you. I know I'll need it back soon.
Tom


----------



## Johny99 (Oct 23, 2016)

Stupid hose, it should have known better


----------



## Mismost (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey...forgive yourself....but don't forget. Good judgement comes from bad mistakes...as mistakes go, this is minor...no one got hurt! 

Last time I walked away from a racking was the day I found out 4 gallons simply will not fit into a 3 gallon carboy....put the floor seems to hold an unlimited quanity of wine.


----------



## drainsurgeon (Oct 23, 2016)

I think we've all been there. I was racking from my kitchen island into a carboy on the floor. Getting towards the bottom I moved over to the other side of the island (the side the racking cane end was) to tip the carboy to get as much as possible. Proud I didn't waste a drop I walked over to admire my carboy.....to see about a bottle and a half on the floor. I forgot I was racking from a 6 1/2 into a 6. Lesson learned. Move the cane instead of body.

I think there is a saying like...not crying over spilled wine....or something like that.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 23, 2016)

my syphon hose got trashed when i went to the phone then came back with just shy of 3 gallon of 2 y/o blackberry on my 100% pure cotton mattresses , any body priced a pure cotton mattresses much else getting it supinated in the air and 5 commercial fans on it ,, 1 cheap little clip, i should of burned me instead of the hose,


----------



## drainsurgeon (Oct 23, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> my syphon hose got trashed when i went to the phone then came back with just shy of 3 gallon of 2 y/o blackberry on my 100% pure cotton mattresses , any body priced a pure cotton mattresses much else getting it supinated in the air and 5 commercial fans on it ,, 1 cheap little clip, i should of burned me instead of the hose,



OK dawg, you got me curious. You were racking a wine....ON YOUR BED???
Just how did you.....oh you tell the story...in a little more detail.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 24, 2016)

Be glad that the best portion of wine ended up in the bottle>>


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 24, 2016)

no @drainssurgon , . see since I'm single/free and i have a really big bedroom at that time i had 2 dressers and 2 chest of drawers, and a 6 foot tall vault and a floor cabinet that's was 2feetx8tall, wide, imagine a man cave ecept since i'm single i don't have to put anything but where i liked, oh and the dresser an the foot of me bed a 6 foot flat screen TV, so i had carboys on both chest of drawers bulk aging , and carboys of different fazes of age
my bed room not conting master bath room, is 16x14. not counting,,,,,,,,,, a 3x10 foot his and hers closet, of course i turn 1/2 of that into wine storage, the closet has two doors one at each end so i had a wine room on 3 sides of by bedroom will i did have two carboys one carboy on each end of my big screen but since them days gave or burnt 1 of the spare bedrooms furniture,
the one right next to the water heater moved every thing into my old/new wine room, i did keep 1 dresser since my big screen still sits there and both chest of drawers, now i have emptied the wine/bed room because the water heater, took my 2200 watt heating elements out and replaced with 5500 elements, put in a 3 compartment stainless steel commercial sink with built in drain shelves on each end, i do have i wooden dresser but it's headed to the burning pile because i have a 8 foot long stainless steel commercial prep table but don't give envy, because i would give all the money i made and toys i own and trade it all for 1 good women, yes i have a mans dream back acer has elderberries and soon to have blue honey berries, tons of room i am boss of every thing, but i would trade it all in heartbeat for a slow levying family life, you the men i call trained, i am the one that envies yall. i have as ove this last year stopped picking up women online, now that i'm older sex means nothing with out love and caring to go with it, i have tons of toys, a same lad with registered horses, registered Dexter cattle, chickens fruit trees berry patches, a Kubota and so on, i have everything i want but the one thing i want most of all a good women, trust me you boys with or without money that has wives an/or children are the ones god has blessed, don't get me wrong i love my life but my heart has a huge hole in it because i have n one to share life with, i cool, an i'm happy, but the long posts are hide how lonely feel like, god bless you all, and don't worry you'll never have to feel sorry about DAWG because i do enjoy what i have instead of morning what i don't have never look across the fence at what you think you want, be content with what you have, lord god knows i speak truth. 
cheers
DAWG 


MAY GOD BLESS US ONE AND ALL.










drainsurgeon said:


> OK dawg, you got me curious. You were racking a wine....ON YOUR BED???
> Just how did you.....oh you tell the story...in a little more detail.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 24, 2016)

you are a smart and wise man, 
hats off to a true master, lol
::
DAWG









bkisel said:


> What Julie said.
> 
> Also, what helps me cope when something like that happens - and it has many times - is I find a way to blame my spouse or at least make her partly responsible.
> 
> ...


----------



## drainsurgeon (Oct 24, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> no @drainssurgon , . see since I'm single/free and i have a really big bedroom at that time i had 2 dressers and 2 chest of drawers, and a 6 foot tall vault and a floor cabinet that's was 2feetx8tall, wide, imagine a man cave ecept since i'm single i don't have to put anything but where i liked, oh and the dresser an the foot of me bed a 6 foot flat screen TV, so i had carboys on both chest of drawers bulk aging , and carboys of different fazes of age
> my bed room not conting master bath room, is 16x14. not counting,,,,,,,,,, a 3x10 foot his and hers closet, of course i turn 1/2 of that into wine storage, the closet has two doors one at each end so i had a wine room on 3 sides of by bedroom will i did have two carboys one carboy on each end of my big screen but since them days gave or burnt 1 of the spare bedrooms furniture,
> the one right next to the water heater moved every thing into my old/new wine room, i did keep 1 dresser since my big screen still sits there and both chest of drawers, now i have emptied the wine/bed room because the water heater, took my 2200 watt heating elements out and replaced with 5500 elements, put in a 3 compartment stainless steel commercial sink with built in drain shelves on each end, i do have i wooden dresser but it's headed to the burning pile because i have a 8 foot long stainless steel commercial prep table but don't give envy, because i would give all the money i made and toys i own and trade it all for 1 good women, yes i have a mans dream back acer has elderberries and soon to have blue honey berries, tons of room i am boss of every thing, but i would trade it all in heartbeat for a slow levying family life, you the men i call trained, i am the one that envies yall. i have as ove this last year stopped picking up women online, now that i'm older sex means nothing with out love and caring to go with it, i have tons of toys, a same lad with registered horses, registered Dexter cattle, chickens fruit trees berry patches, a Kubota and so on, i have everything i want but the one thing i want most of all a good women, trust me you boys with or without money that has wives an/or children are the ones god has blessed, don't get me wrong i love my life but my heart has a huge hole in it because i have n one to share life with, i cool, an i'm happy, but the long posts are hide how lonely feel like, god bless you all, and don't worry you'll never have to feel sorry about DAWG because i do enjoy what i have instead of morning what i don't have never look across the fence at what you think you want, be content with what you have, lord god knows i speak truth.
> cheers
> ...



Yes, I am blessed with family. But you are the lucky one....with a wine scented mattress!


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 24, 2016)

Moral of the story(ies) is "don't leave your wine while racking, bottling, etc."


----------



## Amanda660 (Oct 24, 2016)

My farm house mudroom has a long counter and every so often I rack there. The mudroom has carpet. Yes, we put carpet in - not a great choice thinking about it now but at the time with 4 kids it was wicked cheap and easy to clean - with care it suffered no harm from wine making for several years. 2016 the dooms day clock hit 12! While splash racking....obviously no clip of any kind...I walked away to do whatever and returned to x-amount (a lot) soaking into the carpet. I've steam cleaned probably 10 times and it still looks like a crime scene. Time to upgrade to something beautiful  There is always a positive!!!


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 24, 2016)

Amanda660 said:


> it was wicked cheap



From Missouri I see. Did you have roots in the New Jersey area by chance?


----------



## Amanda660 (Oct 24, 2016)

Ha - From New Hampshire. Joined the Air Force and ended up in MO.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 24, 2016)

All good advice - 

It is all a learning curve - 

Don't cry over spilled milk - 
do cry over spilled wine - LOL


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2016)

I remember the first year I made wine. 

I made 25 gallons and placed them on a table that my father-in-law had recently constructed. What I did not realize was that he meant it to be just a laundry folding table and not something that would hold a lot of weight. 

I placed the wine on the table the day before going to Mexico for a 1 week vacation. When we got back, I went into the house, dropped my bags, and was hit with a really strong wine smell. 

When I went to the cellar to check on the wine, my eye were met with horror! The table had collapsed while I was away, and most all of the wine had ran down the dry well. 

My wife tried to comfort me, but I just needed to be alone. 
OH THE HUMANITY!!! 

There was one amazing thing though. One of the five carboys did not shatter. It was laying on its side and was still full. It just needed slight topping up.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 25, 2016)

Amanda660 said:


> Ha - From New Hampshire. Joined the Air Force and ended up in MO.



haha
Yeah, the "wicked" reference gave your northeast roots away.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 25, 2016)

Sounds Whiny to me. 

I lost 2-4 gal of my wonderful 60 gal batch of Barolo to the garage floor drain last year when I got a phone call.

We always stand and share a moment of silence over spilled wine.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm loving this thread, thought I was the only one. I have one hard rule "never walk away from an active syphon" - as long as I stand looking at one it'll never fail. The tubes must be inherently evil because if I do wander off, even for a few seconds, they will find a way to flop all over the place. And of course I always follow my own rule, unless the carboy in only about 1/4 full and my beer is empty.... maybe.... sometimes....
Mike


----------



## winehomie (Oct 25, 2016)

Sigh, after it was all said and done I ended up with 1 bottle and a pint jar, the worst part is I bragged about how great it was coming along and had 3 bottles promised to people, so now I must decide who to give my 1 bottle to,or if I hide it in my closet and swear it all went down the drain. Only bright side is I kept very good notes on this batch, so hopefully it wont be hard to duplicate.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, good thing is you can replicate your wine.

Remember next time, bath first, bottle second, don't mix.


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 26, 2016)

I still think the worst is when you are dinking around and you hear the tell tale snap noise of a glass carboy breaking.


----------



## Johny99 (Oct 26, 2016)

Amanda660 said:


> 2016 the dooms day clock hit 12! While splash racking....obviously no clip of any kind...I walked away to do whatever and returned to x-amount (a lot) soaking into the carpet. I've steam cleaned probably 10 times and it still looks like a crime scene. Time to upgrade to something beautiful  There is always a positive!!!



Just "stain the rest of it I dropped a bottle of cab on my newly tiled wine cellar floor. Couldn't get the burgandy color out of the grout, so a toothbrush and another bottle and nobody knows what a klutz I was


----------



## bkisel (Oct 26, 2016)

winehomie said:


> Sigh, after it was all said and done I ended up with 1 bottle and a pint jar, the worst part is I bragged about how great it was coming along and had 3 bottles promised to people, so now I must decide who to give my 1 bottle to,or if I hide it in my closet and swear it all went down the drain. Only bright side is I kept very good notes on this batch, so hopefully it wont be hard to duplicate.



If those folks are local why not invite them over and share/drink what is left?


----------



## Hinermad (Oct 26, 2016)

winehomie said:


> Sigh, after it was all said and done I ended up with 1 bottle and a pint jar, the worst part is I bragged about how great it was coming along and had 3 bottles promised to people, so now I must decide who to give my 1 bottle to,or if I hide it in my closet and swear it all went down the drain. Only bright side is I kept very good notes on this batch, so hopefully it wont be hard to duplicate.



Keep the bottle. Go buy some apple juice and vodka and mix up three bottles of little white lies to give away.

Most people wouldn't know good stuff if they tasted it. The ones who did would never ask you for another bottle after tasting the fake stuff, leaving more for you.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 27, 2016)

Keep the bottle. Make opening it a special occasion.


----------

